# How I memo twisted corners



## Iamdrewbrees (Jun 9, 2017)

Hey all, this isn't anything crazy but I thought I'd share cause a while ago I remember struggling to do it visually since I use corner memo first/execute second

Basically for the 7 pieces that aren't my buffer I have a distinct character assigned to them, that are really easy to remember in my head, and each piece has an "evil" and a "good" twist based on the alg id use to solve them.
Then I would imagine either a good or evil version of that character. One good and one bad character would be fighting, and two of one type would be teaming up.

For example if I needed to twist UFL clockwise, it would be a good darth Vader, with a blue light saber, and a smiley darth Vader mask

The reason I like this is because it takes nearly no thought once you're used to it (like same as visual), but sticks in your head well, and is easy to execute right away. But another big reason, is that it's easy to use in multi, while usually corner twists suck, I find that it's fine because I can stick them in another part of the room and know exactly their purpose and execute without thought of which way and what you need to twist, and how you need to twist it. Just as long as your letters don't interfere with your characters

If anyone has what they think to be better, or think my method is awful for some reason, tell me!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 9, 2017)

The only issue that I see with your method is that if you attempt multiblind, you may get those confused if there's a lot of cubes because you only have 7 characters. Other than that, this method seems like it would work well.


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (Jun 9, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> The only issue that I see with your method is that if you attempt multiblind, you may get those confused if there's a lot of cubes because you only have 7 characters. Other than that, this method seems like it would work well.


Yea TBH I'm not great at multi. Nothing stopping you from adding more to each piece tho like good multiblders would for letter pairs


----------

